# Dokumentation drucken



## dummyuser (16 Mai 2007)

Ich möchte ein STEP7-FUP-Projekt komplett ausdrucken.
  Die Möglichkeiten von STEP7 hierzu sind –meiner Meinung nach- mehr als dürftig.

  Im ersten Schritt währe ich dankbar möglichst viele Logiken auf eine Seite zu bekommen. Dies währe mit einer Formatvorlage in z.B. A0 schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Leider bietet STEP7 nur eine Formatvorlage bis max. A3.

  Ich habe mir schon mal eine mit DocPro erstellte Doku angesehen. Diese ist allerdings –bis auf die Formatrahmen- auch nicht viel besser. Und dafür will Siemens auch noch viel Geld haben……


  Hat jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem?

  Gruß
  dummyuser


----------



## zotos (16 Mai 2007)

dummyuser schrieb:


> ...
> Im ersten Schritt währe ich dankbar möglichst viele Logiken auf eine Seite zu bekommen.
> ...


 
 Für was soll das gut sein?
 Also für die Übersichtlichkeit sicher nicht.

 Du könntest CFC statt FUP nehmen aber ich sag nicht das es besser wäre.

 Mein Tipp das Programm klar strukturieren FCs und FBs mit klaren Schnittstellen dann werden die meist auch nicht sooo... groß und es klappt dann meist auch den Ausdruck zu gliedern.

 PS: die Meisten Programme bestehen ja eh nicht nur aus einer Sprache.


----------



## dummyuser (16 Mai 2007)

Nun ja..

Der Kunde verlangt FUB oder AWL.
Und eine ausgedruckte Doku.

Die letzte Doku hatte 534 Seiten. Dies ist ja nicht besonders übersichtlich.

Gruss

dummyuser


----------



## zotos (16 Mai 2007)

dummyuser schrieb:


> ...
> Die letzte Doku hatte 534 Seiten. Dies ist ja nicht besonders übersichtlich.
> ...



Ja wenn Du die 534 Seiten aber auf eine Seite bringen willst bekommst Du ca. *Din A -5 *Das kann ja auch nicht Sinn und Zweck sein.

Dann müsstest Du ja einen Mikrofilm ausliefern ;o)


----------



## dummyuser (16 Mai 2007)

Richtig ! ;-)

Dennoch:
Mir währ schon geholfen, wenn ich eine Formatforlage für Step7 in A0 erstellen oder importieren könnte.

Gibt es so etwas?

Gruss
dummyuser


----------



## Ralle (16 Mai 2007)

Doku ist ja ok, muß sein. Ich kenne aber niemanden, der eine Doku überhaupt liest (warum wohl?). Am wichtigsten ist, das das Programm komplett und gut dokumentiert (Kommentare im Programm) vorliegt. Die Programmdoku ist m.E. ein Überbleibsel aus alten Zeiten. Also druck es aus wie es ist und mach dir nicht zu viele Gedanken .


----------



## centipede (16 Mai 2007)

Ich mache es mittlerweile immer so, dass ich die Doku nicht mehr als Papier sondern als PDF-Datei aushändige. Da kann sich der Kunde dann ausdrucken was immer er haben will.

Gruß Centi


----------



## Benjamin (16 Mai 2007)

Mir ist es auch völlig Schnuppe, wie der Quelltext ausgedruckt aussieht. Wenn der Kunde meint, mit einem Papier- oder PDF-Ausdruck glücklich zu werden...Bitte

Normalerweise treten nur 2 Fälle ein:
1) Kunde hat Ahnung vom Programmieren
-> Er setzt sich selbst mit einem PG an die Steuerung, denn das Programm erhält er natürlich.
2) Kunde hat keine Ahnung (Der Regelfall) 
-> Anruf mit einem detaillierten Störungsbericht ala: "Die Anlage geht nicht"

Gruß
benjamin


----------



## dummyuser (16 Mai 2007)

Danke für die Antworten !

Ich schließe aus den Kommentaren, dass es nicht möglich ist eine Formatforlage zu definieren, welche die Grösse A0 hat.

Liege ich da richtig?

Gruss
dummyuser


----------



## TobiasA (16 Mai 2007)

Nicht, dass ich wüsste. Wozu auch? Ich würde mich nie an eine Anlage setzen und DIN A0- Blätter suchen- dafür gibt's doch 'n PG???
Außerdem dürfte ein A4-Drucker am wirtschaftlichsten drucken...

Du könntest es mit einem PDF- Printer ausdrucken, und dann das Ganze von A3 o.ä. auf A0 ausdrucken, so dass immer mehrere Seiten auf ein Blatt kommen. Viele Drucker bieten die Option an, das wäre vielleicht noch 'ne Möglichkeit, die funktioniert. PDF Printer gibt's zum Beispiel auf www.pdf995.com - und immer schön warten, bis der Reader nach dem Drucken aufgeht, sonst isser noch nicht fertig mit dem PDF.

Aber A0 finde ich schon sehr sadistisch... Viel wichtiger ist es, dass alles sauber im Programm dokumentiert ist. Den Ausdruck guckt keiner mehr an, der Ahnung und ein PG hat, und der, der keine Ahnung hat, findet sowieso nichts, weil er eben keine Ahnung hat. Außerdem sieht er auf dem Papier sowieso keinen Status...

Gruß, Tobias

PS: Schon mal Fanuc FAPT Ladder-III ausgedruckt? DAS ist dürftig. Man kann noch nicht mal richtig auswählen, welche Netze man vom Ladder ausdrucken möchte, nur die Zahl, und die wird nicht richtig angezeigt...


----------



## dummyuser (16 Mai 2007)

Also noch einmal.... ;-)

1. Kunde verlangt neben der Quelle Doku in Schriftform (FUB)
      Tut mir Leid, daran kann ich nicht ändern.
  2. Kunde fragt nach übersichtlichere Darstellungsform der ausgedruckten Doku
      Auch hier gilt: Des Kunden Wunsch ist sein Himmelreich!
3. STEP7 bietet mir nur das Format max. A3 für den Druck an

  Mein Ansatz war jetzt jener:

  Nach Möglichkeit Ausgabe aus STEP7 im A0 Format als PDF.
  Ausdrucken der Logiken auf Drucker in A3 bzw. A4.

  Step7 hat ja irgendwo die vorgegebenen Formatvorlagen hinterlegt.
  1. Frage: Wo befinden sich diese Dateien?
  2. Frage: Wie heißen diese Dateien?
  3. Frage: Ist es –mit vertretbaren Aufwand- möglich diese Dateien zu editieren und entsprechend anzupassen?

  Vielen Dank

  Gruß
  dummyuser


----------



## Flinn (17 Mai 2007)

*Acrobat !?!?*

@dummyuser

Würde mich auch sehr interessieren! Die Funktionen, die der KOP/FUP/AWL-Editor mitliefert sind schon sehr beschränkt. Insbesondere der Ausdruck großer FUP-Netzwerke sieht oberübel aus. Dann wird das FUP-Netzwerk auf mehrere "Zeilen" umgebrochen. Absolut unbrauchbar. Dann lieber etwas kleiner ausdrucken.

Ich habe mich früher mit Acrobat 5 bzw. 6 beholfen. Zunächst mit z.B. 60% Skalierung ein PDF-File erstellen (drucken in PDF-File), dann das PDF ausdrucken. Leider geht das bei meinem Acrobat 7 nicht mehr. Oder habe ich es noch nicht gefunden??? Vielleicht geht dieser Weg aber auch mit anderen PDF-Tools...

Hat jemand 'ne Idee?

Gruß
Flinn

@Väter
Alles gute zum Vatertag!!!!


----------



## Kai (17 Mai 2007)

Flinn schrieb:


> Ich habe mich früher mit Acrobat 5 bzw. 6 beholfen. Zunächst mit z.B. 60% Skalierung ein PDF-File erstellen (drucken in PDF-File), dann das PDF ausdrucken. Leider geht das bei meinem Acrobat 7 nicht mehr. Oder habe ich es noch nicht gefunden??? Vielleicht geht dieser Weg aber auch mit anderen PDF-Tools...


 
In dem Programm PDFCreator (Ausdruck in ein PDF-File) kann man verschiedene Papierformate einstellen. 

Ein Ausdruck in A3 wird dann etwas kleiner als ein Ausdruck in A4.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Mai 2007)

Wenn man den unbedingt drucken möchte, dann gibt es auch noch das Programm "FinePrint". Hiermit ist es möglich mehrere Seiten der Quelle auf einer Seite des Ausdrucks darzustellen. Wie hoch das im Format kommt kann ich im Augenblick aber nicht sagen.

http://www.context-gmbh.de/

Ansonsten sehe ich das so wie Ralle : Selbst den schönsten Ausdruck guckt sich "später" kein Mensch mehr an - und nachprogrammieren wird auch niemand das Programm ...


----------



## dummyuser (17 Mai 2007)

Nun ja....   Danke für das Mitdenken.  Offensichtlich gibt es (hier) keine Lösung für mein konkretes Problem: Formatvorlagenbearbeitung von STEP7 Druckvorlagen.  Ich komme mir vor, als ob ich der erste Mensch auf der großen  weiten Welt bin, der sein Projekt auch mal vernünftig aufs Papier bringen will (muss).  Schade..... :-(    Danke    dummyuser


----------



## Flinn (17 Mai 2007)

Flinn schrieb:


> @dummyuser
> 
> Würde mich auch sehr interessieren!


 
NEIN! Du bist nicht der einzige, wie obiges Zitat zeigt. Ich leide mit Dir!
Ich halte den Ausdruck zwar auch für Noppes, aber wenn der Kunde es so wünscht... Dann hau ich ihm das Papier halt um die Ohren.

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## zotos (17 Mai 2007)

dummyuser schrieb:


> ...
> Ich komme mir vor, als ob ich der erste Mensch auf der großen  weiten Welt bin, der sein Projekt auch mal vernünftig aufs Papier bringen will (muss).  Schade.....


Das Du das vernünftig audrucken willst/musst ist klar und da bist Du nicht alleine.



dummyuser schrieb:


> ...
> Mir währ schon geholfen, wenn ich eine Formatforlage für Step7 in A0 erstellen oder importieren könnte.
> ...


Aber Din A0 ist sicher keine gute Wahl für ein Programm ausdruck.


Wie sieht das mit dem Drucken eigentlich bei den anderen Step7 kompatiblen Programmiersystemen aus?


----------



## dummyuser (18 Mai 2007)

Ich glaube missverstanden worden zu sein.

Also hier mein nächster Erklärungsversuch.

  Wunschvorstellung:

  Projekt drucken (als PDF) unter STEP7 auf ein größeres als das angebotene Format (in Step7 max. A3 hoch oder quer) z.B. A1 oder A2 (hierfür gibt es keine Formatvorlage also auch keine Einstellungsmöglichkeit unter STEP7). LÖSUNG?
  Anschließendes Drucken des erzeugten PDFs auf Papier (also Drucker A4 oder A3) als skalierte Ausgabe.
  Soll heißen: Ein A0 (oder A1) wird entsprechend verkleinert auf ein kleineres Format gedruckt.

  Meine Hoffnung: Möglichst viele Logiken (FOB) auf ein Blatt zu bekommen. 

  Alles klar ?

  Gruss

dummyuser


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Mai 2007)

... und so etwas ähnliches (nur ohne den Umweg über das Riesenformat) macht "FinePrint".  -  siehe ein paar Beiträge weiter höher ...


----------



## PeterEF (18 Mai 2007)

Jeder halbwegs aktuelle Drucker unterstützt doch heutzutage das Drucken von 2,4,8 usw. Seiten auf eine, muß man manchmal nur ein wenig bei den Einstellungen des Druckertreibers suchen. 

Alternativ dazu gibs auch Tools wie Fineprint u.ä., die das selbe leisten.

Denke dann aber bitte auch über die Mitlieferung einer leistungsfähigen Lesehilfe wie z.B. einer Lupe nach.


----------



## zotos (18 Mai 2007)

Achtung: Nicht ernst gemeint!

 Du könntest Dir ja auf dem PG Netzwerk für Netzwerk anschauen und via Screenshot ein Bild daraus machen das schneidest Du mittels Grafikprogramm zu und fügst es in Word ein dann kannst Du jedes FUP-Konstrukt einzeln skalieren.

Bleibt die Frage offen: Wie sieht das mit dem Drucken eigentlich bei den anderen Step7 kompatiblen Programmiersystemen aus?


----------



## jabba (18 Mai 2007)

Bei all meinen Kunden steht das drucken auch in den Vorschriften drin.
Aber auf Nachfrage konnte ich seit über vier Jahren schon darauf verzichten. Meist hab ich die Instandhalter mit ins Boot genommen, die dann dem Projektleiter die Info geben , da sie keinen Ausdruck benötigen.


Wenn der Kunde wirklich darauf besteht, würde ich es einfach drucken, und gut ist. Wenn er sich über das Format beschweren sollte, kann er das ja bei Siemens tun. Und die Druckkosten von 500 Seiten sind auch nicht der Rede Wert, wenn man eine komplette Anlage programmiert hat.


----------



## Flinn (18 Mai 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Jeder halbwegs aktuelle Drucker unterstützt doch heutzutage das Drucken von 2,4,8 usw. Seiten auf eine, muß man manchmal nur ein wenig bei den Einstellungen des Druckertreibers suchen.


 
Hallo,
ich denke, darum geht es Dummyuser NICHT! Er sollen möglichst viele Gatter von links nach rechts auf dem Papier stehen, ohne dass diese Netzwerke "zerrissen" werden. Ich werde mal Fineprint ausprobieren.

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## dummyuser (18 Mai 2007)

Jau !

  Die Lösung lag so nah !

  Ich habe als virtuellen PDF-Drucker Fineprint pdffactory eingesetzt. 
  Einfach unter STEP7 auf drucken, dann Fineprint pdffactory als Drucker auswählen und in den Druckeroptionen Format A1 (A0 kann der Benutzer selbst definieren) wählen. Ausdruck -> PDF in Acrobat Reader öffnen und mit der Option „An Papierformat anpassen“ auf einen A4 Drucker ausgeben.
  Die Ausdrucke von A1 Vorlagen auf einen 1200dpi A4 Laserdrucker sind gut lesbar (klein aber zu erkennen).

  Müsste auch mit PDF-Creator gehen (Hab ich aber nicht ausprobiert).

  Danke 

  Gruss
  dummyuser


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Mai 2007)

Auch bei uns bestehen viele Kunden laut Spezifikation auf einen Ausdruck. Meist 3 - 5 fach. Seit es S7 gibt habe ich ihn noch nie gemacht. Auf der Baustelle erzähle ich den Kunden das es bei S5 vielleicht ja noch Sinn gemacht hat da man auf dem Bildschirm nur ein Netzwerk sehen konnte. Da das aber bei S7 viel übersichtlicher geht und mehrerer Bausteine gleichzeit darstellbar sind kann doch auf einen Ausdruck verzichtet werden, oder ?

Bisher habe alle genickt ;o)


----------

